# LLC company Local sponser ran away



## Ruskhan85 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I need an advise on an urgent matter as my whole life is at stake. I was doing job in dubai for last 3 years. And just recently i opened my own technical services LLC company with 51% share of a local sponsor. I didnt make any side agreement with him and as per MOA he is entitled to 20% profit per anum. He gave me power of attornery as well. I got my visa too as an MD from immigration and i have the establishment card. 

The problem is now i need visas for the labor. But i can not apply for labour card as sponsor passport is expired and he is out of scene for last two months. I checked in courts in police station. Went to his home. His phone is switched on. But he wont reply. His family dont know where he is. And am stuck here spending everything i had on this company and now i can not get a Single visa for the labor. I dont know what to do. I asked for legal advise they suggest to file a case against him. But many people told its not a good idea to go against a local in this country. 

Is their any other way i can change my sponser without his presense or atleast i can get labour card with out him ??

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Radeya2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

If you have the power of attorney, can't you get immigration card / labor card using it or apply for visas?


----------



## Ruskhan85 (Feb 17, 2016)

Radeya2000 said:


> If you have the power of attorney, can't you get immigration card / labor card using it or apply for visas?


I can apply for as many visas i want but after i get the labour card from labour office. And to get the labor card i need to submit sponsor passport copy along with other documents. Hence am stuck..


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't the company set up files include a copy of the sponsors passport?


----------



## Stakehouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> Don't the company set up files include a copy of the sponsors passport?


In his initial post he wrote that the PP is expired. So that wont help him much.


----------



## Ruskhan85 (Feb 17, 2016)

Stakehouse said:


> Racing_Goats said:
> 
> 
> > Don't the company set up files include a copy of the sponsors passport?
> ...


Is there anyone who could help?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Who introduced you to your sponsor they might have more success


----------



## Ruskhan85 (Feb 17, 2016)

mariot said:


> Who introduced you to your sponsor they might have more success


 The person who introduce us also have 5 companies with the sponsor. He is also looking for him:neutral_face:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ruskhan85 said:


> The person who introduce us also have 5 companies with the sponsor. He is also looking for him:neutral_face:


Hi,
Yours is quite an unusual situation - therefore it will be difficult for members to make good suggestions - other than continue to try and make contact with your sponsor to get the documents you require.
In parallel you might need to consider setting up a 2nd company (maybe in a Freezone, to remove requirement for a local sponsor) and then quietly migrate your staff, customers and business to the 2nd company.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Go to the typing shop on third floor of Dubai Economic Department (Business Village). They will charge 10 times the fees for typing. They are professional. 
Or go to any random typing shop. 

Draft your plea in English.

Type your plea in Arabic (precisely). Take 2 print outs 
1 print out for your records.
Attach the copy of all the documents (count and number them). 
The letter should be written as proof no. 1 is document no. 1

Submit it to DNRD immigration - Satwa along with your mobile number. 
They will call you on an appointment on any off peak day to present yourself in front of the decision making committee. 
Never lie to them.

If they will approve your request you can do anything you like. 
Keep a copy of their decision for future. 

For your information. Business Village has a notary department. 

Advice: Next time you select an emarati partner, interview and verify references. 
Keep a copy of everything because when your emarati partner will return he will create problems.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nm62 said:


> Go to the .....
> 
> create problems.


Top post.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

It will not create any problem if dealt sensibly.
Take an arabic speaking friend along with you.

Do not forget to mention 'What help do you want from them?'

Cancel your visa as well 
or 
Issue new visa for workers

To break the partnership you have to go to Dubai court. They will send a legal notice to your emarati partner. Condemn of court will result in positive results for you. 

Now the big question is what exactly do you want to do?

Such a request is considered by the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs as humanitarian case 
One-year humanitarian visas are granted in genuine cases | GulfNews.com

Other Important Notes:

The committee’s decision is final and not valid for reconsideration.
The committee has the full right to approve or decline a transaction, subject to complete and fulfillment of terms and conditions. 
Documents required for Parent visa-Parents in Law visa - Humanitarian Cases


----------

